# No basket strainer? NO PROBLEM!



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm never buying another overpriced K/S basket strainer again!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Mega Smash said:


> I'm never buying another overpriced K/S basket strainer again!


I see they save some coin by eliminating that fancy P trap as well.

I'd say the guy who did that earned his PHD in hackology. He is truely a master of the art......:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Niceee, that is some fine hackery, I like how they took that drain line right through the cabinet. Classy.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Wait, they have an RO filter drain with a saddle drain tap, but no P-trap?


UPC barcode = lowes. Let's build some "thing" together.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that is how you are supposed to plumb a sink in. Most efficient way to get the water out. and a sweet little space for vent gases to slip out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It's very odd how the sink sits in the middle of the cabinet. You can see the right bowl going into the next partition. Maybe there is a p-trap on that side with the other sink drain? The only time I see sch 40 abs like that is when it's in a mobile home.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You don't need a p-trap when it just goes out the side of the trailer.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> It's very odd how the sink sits in the middle of the cabinet. You can see the right bowl going into the next partition. Maybe there is a p-trap on that side with the other sink drain? The only time I see sch 40 abs like that is when it's in a mobile home.


Lots of the stuff in AZ we only used PVC for water, mostly 2"+.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Before I had a camera I saw a Frisbee used like that in the ceiling over a kitchen in a penthouse to catch water from a shower above. It had a gap of about 5 inches. Could not believe my eyes as I was looking at it with a mirror. 

Yours looks like maybe a renter invention. Why did they call, was it leaking? If you see stuff like this often, I reccomend raising your prices.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

basket strainers are so over rated


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats a lexel strainer


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

According to the UTCPC (Uniform Trailer Park Plumbing Code) this is perfectly legal.


----------

